# Lulu = Bat dog!



## UnoriginalUrka (Jul 11, 2011)

Maybe Lulu should be a bat for Halloween!








She already has the bat ears when she gives you her weird looks!








She can fly like a bat too!!!








and she also loves the taste of some nice fleshy bloody bone!!!


----------



## Abbylynn (Jul 7, 2011)

Oh my goodness! Where did she get those ears? She is adorable!


----------



## winniec777 (Apr 20, 2008)

LOL - Lulu is adorable! 

Reminded me of this....


----------



## UnoriginalUrka (Jul 11, 2011)

Abbylynn said:


> Oh my goodness! Where did she get those ears? She is adorable!


Well they told us she's a Catahoula- Boxer mix. My mom has 2 Catahoula's and their ears aren't as big and floppy as hers. I love them though. She looks like my little bat dog!



winniec777 said:


> Reminded me of this....


HAHAHA Too funny!


----------

